# HEATH, Ohio Licking Cty.AS "animal cruelty"



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

http://abc6onyourside.com/shared/newsroom/top_stories/videos/wsyx_vid_2331.shtml
A link to see the video is posted on this site's 'News Links' page
Not sure how to post link to the video,maybe someone else can.
**


> Quote:*YouTube Video Alleges Animal Shelter Abuse*
> 
> HEATH, Ohio -- A YouTube video is out that accuses the Licking County Animal Shelter and its director of animal cruelty.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Very upsetting,if true,and it looks like it could be.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Sorry but the dog is dead and frozen solid. It is not animal cruelty if the animal is already dead.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

If you could have saw the news report,if it is true,it is more then just a frozen dog.Mention of dogs being shot,by a witness who spoke of it on the report. Worth looking into further ,to find the truth.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I agree, the dogs is already dead. The do-gooder who called in the media wants the guy fired due to insensitivity to a corpse. 

I am sorry, but these people's job requires a lot of sensitivity and they need to use it on the dogs that are alive. 

The kennels themselves looked clean, safe, comfortable, during a spot check. The man with the puppy showed his concern for live animals. 

Like Sara Palin probably should have moved away from the turkey slaughter, this guy should get his cart fixed. In both cases, the harsh reality was exposed -- turkeys are slaughtered for our thankgiving meal, and dogs are euthanized and incinerated at shelters. People simply do not want to acknowlege the ugly truthes. 

If this guy was dragging a cart with three or four stiff frozen dead dogs on a cart, the whistle-blower may have complained about that too. 

The job people work at is tough enough, we should not add to their job by chaging them with being insensitve.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I would rather a dog shot than gassed or heartsticked, which are both used regularly.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't see it as animal cruelty. The shelter looks very clean, neat, and the dogs looked healthy from what I saw. Even the dog it showed him taking out looked like it was healthy at one point. They have to dispose of the euthanized dogs somehow. 

Shooting a dog in the head is, in my opinion, not cruel at all, as long as it's done quick and painlessly. I couldn't and wouldn't ever do it, but it's more humane than letting them live a lonely life in the shelter. That's just my $.02


----------



## DogGone (Nov 28, 2009)

Dragging a dead dog is not abuse in this case. The worker was just doing his job. 

Regretfully I think this shows how underfunded they are. Our government spends money on all kinds of ridiculous opulent stuff; marble bathrooms with goldplated fixtures in government offices; yet this poor worker can't have a functioning cart.

In some cases I don't think it is cruelty to shoot a dog or other type of animal. I consider it humane to shoot an animal rather than to let it suffer. Though I'm not sure it's legal in Ohio to typically shoot an animal as a form of euthanasia. I think in some emergency situations it is legal to shoot an animal for euthanasia. IE a deer that has been struck by a car and is suffering and is a risk to public safety as it might gore onlookers or run back out into traffic and cause additional accidents. 

IIRC a few years back a dog warden got in trouble because they were shooting strays rather than using a gas chamber or lethal injection. I think their gas chamber was leaking and unsafe for operators and unnecessarily cruel to the animals because it was slow. I think humane lethal injection is rather expensive, and involved highly controlled substances. I think as a cheap stopgap measure they started shooting dogs. Shooting can be a humane method however it's not always effective if the shot is not placed properly. Regretfully some dogs have survived lethal injection, being shot and gas chambers to regain consciousness on a pile of dead dogs. That's why when I have a dog euthanized I insist on listening for the heartbeat to make sure it has stopped.

I would rather face a firing squad, then face life in prison. I would rather have lethal injection then face a firing squad.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

http://www.10tv.com/live/content/local/s...llegations.html
Posting the link,because I am not sure if it can be reposted....
©2010 by 10TV.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I really do not think most kennels in Ohio are funded by the government at all. I found this kennel to look modern by Ohio standards. Our shelter for instance has many dogs living outside in runs with dog houses. Temps were in the single digits yesterday, and it is not uncommon for us to get to ten below zero in the winter.

The way our county does it, is out of the dog license fund, they pay the dog warden and the auditor and anyone else that sells dog licenses for them first. They cover the costs of mailing the licenses and the licenses themselves. Then they have this dog and kennel fund where farmers can be reimbursed for animals killed by dogs. Then after they save as much in the dog and kennel fund as they spent out last year for this, the county commisioners MAY choose to support a society that works for the protection of children and animals. 

However, we are always running in the red, the coroner's office for instance had some trouble for not cutting his staff, etc, and they charged one of last years autopsies onto this year. And they close the courthouse down part time, and the sherriff keeps asking to put a rider onto the state sales tax. I highly doubt our county commisioners are doing anything regarding dogs EXCEPT raising license fees, especially since their pet project, the lodge they built flopped so badly.

However, I do believe that our shelter does provide a bill for board for any animals that the dog warden drops off. They probably have a standard three or five day board that they are willing to pay. 

Frankly, there are a lot of animal lovers out there, and they should support chairities such as shelters. In Ohio times are tough and we need to help children first, and then we need to provide tax relief to businesses so that they will come here and provide jobs for people.


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

The dogs are dead....it is not cruelty....the folks that dumped the dogs at a kill shelter, or turned it loose are the cruel ones, BYB's and irresponsible owners who don't spay their dogs are the cruel ones. 

If this man mourned over each frozen corpse he had to dispose of, he'd go crazy.....

I'm sure he'd rather use the cart that broke.


----------

